
These 60 dumb passwords can hijack over 500000 IoT devices into the Mirai botnet - awjr
https://www.grahamcluley.com/mirai-botnet-password/
======
milankragujevic
Don't forget admin:ztonpk and admin:tzlkisonpk for Telekom Serbia's ADSL, VDSL
modems and IPTV/OTT STBs. 7.9 million of these devices are unsecured, it takes
just one wrong step to misconfigure it to allow access to itself and you're
gone. I used to port scan the Telekom network looking for modems with Port 80
open, login and reset to factory defaults, which would require a technician to
come to the premises and manually re-enter the authentication settings for
xDSL.

------
Grangar
mother:fucker in the source code, really?

